
Computational science: ...Error - solipsist
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/101013/full/467775a.html?ref=nf
======
b_emery
Lots of good advice for scientists in there. The only new info for the typical
CS grad is the utter lack of _any_ programming training in most scientific
disciplines.

This is pretty classic:

> "To all scientists out there, ask yourselves what you would do if, tomorrow,
> some Republican senator trains the spotlight on you and decides to turn you
> into a political football. Could your code stand up to attack?"

